# Creek Water?



## REDz (May 24, 2008)

5 min away from my plot I have a creek running through the woods, And I would like to use the creek water for my plants, But I have a few questions before I do.
Is it safe to use on my MJ plants?(Its kinda greenish water)
I would have to adjust the ph and add nutes to it will it tamper with the water in a bad way?
If anyone had experience on useing creek water please share with me how you got it prepared!
Thanks.


----------



## camcam (May 24, 2008)

Can't you dip a CF stick in the water and find if it has nutrients already? and if you did use the water I would always test the PH level.


----------



## REDz (May 24, 2008)

Anyone else have anything to say?
BTW: It's kinda of a swampish area!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 24, 2008)

just use the water... I wouldn't bother to adjust the ph... it'll prob be about the same as the surrounding area already, so I wouldn't worry about it, personally... if it's running water, I wouldn't think there'd be a problem... but only running water, not standing water.... that's what I think anyways....


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 24, 2008)

If there are plants growing around the water, your good. The green is obviously algae and if its growing in the water then it has to be good. I wouldnt mess with it, just feed it directly. If it has any nutrients in it, it wont harm your plants. Its also good because it doesnt have the chlorine and other harmful chemicals that come along with tap water.


----------



## Dizzy (May 30, 2008)

creek water is great as long as its not polluted creek water usually has a lot of nutrients in it that distilled water dosent


----------



## Tool (May 30, 2008)

Spring fed creek water is as good as it gets.  There is no clorine, cloramines, flouride, heavy metals or any other chemicals that get put into municiple water.  Make sure the water isnt stagnant, if it is than you should boil it if you plan on using it.  Before you water your plants with it you should let it warm up to to air temp, that way you dont shock your plants because creek water is pretty cold since its spring fed.  The PH will most likely be pretty high just to let you know aswell.


----------



## stoner (Jun 1, 2008)

ive been using rcreek water as well and i think it works quit well


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

as long as its not stagnant and running and doesnt look polluted id say its fine. i prefer  springs


----------

